# 

## admin

,   - ...     ... 
14  1911        ,    .            ,    XX , .            Sanetti. 106     ,    .        .      .    .        ... 
     ,      ,          .       ,    .           ,  .  ,      - .            .    ,      -    .        .     ,   ,     .      ...  ,             .        ,    ... 
 .           ,      ,    -  .
           ,    :     , ,  .           ,    .       ... 
 ,                  . ,  ,     .      .       .  - .             .  ? 
 ,         ,         .  ,         .,         .      .  .  .   ,     ,     .    ...   ... 
 
      80 . , ,     ,     ... 
      12  1992     "-   ".       ,    ,   ,          .       - ...     ,         ,     .                . -     ,  - -  ,    1911     -    . 
  ,    . 1840-     104 .         ,   ,        .           . 
 25  1991                       .     .        ...

----------


## admin

.   :     - ,    .   ,      ,     .             ... 
 1988      -      .         -  ,    600 .    29  1955         -     ,     1949    .    ,    . 
        .   ,  xoTi -     , -   ,  ,   ,  ,     .          .     1955          .    . " ,     ,   ,  ,   
     ,    ,      ,     .     ?       -  ,  - .  -.    :   ,  .  ,     -  ... 
       ,               -. :          ?  :   ,  ... 
 -   1991   ,       1955  ? 
 
    -  ?        . 
          .   1855     ,       .             ,    .      ,      , -  . -   ,    ,      .          ... 
         .      -,               .  : ,     ,      .   .   .          ,    . , -     ...  ? 
   ,     ?   -  106     ,       ?  , ,   ,        ,    - ,    -    ? -  ...

----------


## admin

,  ,   1911       ,    .     .       1986     -. ,       :  ,   ,  ,     ,    - ... 
  ,  -     ,    ,        ,   .     104      1840- ... 
    ? 
  , ,       ,     ,    .    -     -      .        .   , ,      ,      .      .    .   ,    ,      .      ,    -  .    -     . ,   , ,   -  ,  , , .       - ,   ,  ...     ,              .              . 
      . - -    .          ,   ,     . ,      .       , ,    ,    .        ?.. 
 
 -   -.     ,          .  ,  ,  ,      -  ,       .   -       .   ,      ,      ,  ,     ,     ... 
 ,                .          ,     .  ,         ,          .       -  ,   -  ... 
 ,  ,    : , ,    -  .  ,  -     -  ,  .       ,   - ,  ,     . 
,   -    1855 ,   .
        , , , -   XXI ,           .       .      .  ,   -         ,      - .   ,      ,     .       .   .       ,        ...

----------


## admin

.          .   ,    ,   ... 
     ,     .    -     ,   -   .      ...
 1931          -    .   ,      .   ,    , :     .         ,     .   -   .   - ,   .  ,    ,   ,    ,   ... 
      ? 
 ,     1909       -   .           .      :            ,    ... 
 
   -           - ,    .   ,   ,    ,    , :   .   .   . ,  - ,        . ,   , -  ...      .          .       ,  ,  ... 
 1910        - .  1908-,   ,      -   ,   .            ,   ,     .         .. 
 
      ,     ,      1854-1855      .       ,  ,        .        .        .       . 
,        .      ,     .     :        ...  1911       .    ,   ,         -    ,   14  1911     . 
       ,     :        ,       . -           . , ...      . 
         . -    . -        ,   ,    ,  ,    ... ,       -. ,    ,      .     ,    ,     ... 
"  20 "  22  2008 .

----------

" "...

----------


## moLnar

...

----------


## 23q

"      -"........)))   )_))

----------

?  ?

----------


## moLnar

1955            .   
  "       ,    ...  :       ( ,  )  .  , ,  -         ,   :     .  ,     ,   ,  ,   . -   "" , , ,   -  ""   -   "". ""-   ,      .   -    . ,  ...  ,   ,     ,  -    ,       .         ,    ,   .     .        . ,   .    ,     ,     .       ?!       -  ,   -  .  -..." 
       : 
  "14  1911       ,   ""   ,   . 106   ,    .    ,    XX ,  .     - .    ,    ,    - ,       ,    .     ... . 
  ,      ,                  .     ,         ,     .    -  ,   .              25  1991         .      ...     ".  
http://clipland.ru/online/view.php?lid=4660

----------

,   
  8-         ,  30             ,   ,      .    ,

----------

,

----------


## rjkzzyy

,     ,   , -    
               1997                             
        ,                                    
   ,   

   2

----------


## rjkzzyy

http://vimeo.com/postcinema/videos 
 
The Lonely Zeppelin

----------


## rjkzzyy

. -.
4-5    , , ,   3-4  90-

----------


## kobieta

> . -.
> 4-5    , , ,   3-4  90-

     ?
   ?

----------


## rjkzzyy

> ?
>    ?

----------

